# Installing a subwoofer and amp. Help!



## JL (Dec 25, 2001)

Merry Christmas everyone! Can anyone point me towards a DIY on how to install an amp and sub in my 2002 325i? A wiring diagram or a how-to would be greatly appreciated. It's a lot tougher installing an amp in a BMW than it was in a Civic. Thanks!

John


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

What sub / amp you get? Christmas present? No help here sorry... just curious. Good luck!


----------



## JL (Dec 25, 2001)

*Old JL's and Phoenix Gold amp*

I've got 2 10" JL W0's in a bandpass, with a Phoenix Gold QX4150. I've had it about a year in my old car (a '99 Civic), and was trying to put it in my new ride.

John


----------

